# Platelet depleated plasma 5HTTP following meal > D



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1773651/I know that the linkage between serotonin and IBS is established, as is the fact that eating can stimulate the bowel functions. Here is a study that explains that in more detail.


----------

